# IS THIS IMPALA COLOR CODE RARE?



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

PAINT CODE 972 
WAS WOUNDERING IF THIS IS A RARE COLOR I HAVE SEEN ANY. ITS ADOBE BEIGE AND CORDOVAN BROWN IF NOT DOES ANYONE HAVE A PIC OF THIS COLOR ON A 63 ???????????? THNAKS


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

gimme a sec i'll try to find that color


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

adobe beige........http://www.motorcities.com/photo/view/1963...335903335B.html


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

Cordovan Brown I LIKE THIS ONE BEST.......









Outstanding restoration of an original Impala SS. Detailed original 327 CI/300 HP V-8 engine, 4-speed transmission, bucket seats, center console, custom interior with new headliner, kick panels and custom rear deck cover. This car is an excellent driver and is laser straight. *Paint is Cordovan Brown metallic and 1963 was the only year that Chevrolet used that color.* Seller would not be selling this car if he were not changing the direction of his car collection.


http://www.leakecarauction.com/line_listin...ULSA07&LOT=2413


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

does any one have a pic of the cordovan brown body with the adobe beige top 972 paint code, and how and how many were produced that color?????? 

im redoing mine back to the 972 paint code and wanted to see whats its going to look like.


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

no one knows where a 972 paint code car is for the pic?????? this must be rare


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedimpala_63_@Jan 23 2008, 08:14 PM~9767050
> *no one knows where a 972 paint code car is for the pic??????  this must be rare
> *


You want rare,mix a custom color for it,one that no one else has,it isn't rare to me if GM put it on from factory. :dunno:


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

IF IT NOT RARE SHOW ME A PIC OF A IMPALA WITH THAT COLOR COMBINATION,


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't think your going to be able to find out how many were sold with that color combo unless it was a Canadian car. IF.... it was a Canadian car you could try Vintage Vehicle Information, which for $35 will send you everything that they got on that vin. 

It is limited though from 46-63 which is why it's $35. From 64-on it's $59 because they have more information to give. I guess it was better record keeping??


My 63 Rag was that brown 972, and there is a stock 64 ss convert down the block with the same paint as well.


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for info my car is a american car i was hoping to find how many impala were produced with the 972 2 tone color, thought chevy might have a site to tell. also would love to see what one looks like with the brown and beige combo before i get mine done


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

I CAN FIND THIS COLOR ANYWHERE ON A IMPALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Not sure how many cars total were sold with that color brown here but, in total there was only 3,116 convertibles sold in all of Canada for 1963.


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

CAN ANYONE PHOTOSHOP THIS ON A 63 4 ME


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

my car was factory cordovan brown with fawn cloth interior


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

my uncles 63 is cordovan brown with a offwhite cloth top which i guess was a option 63s had


----------

